

YC, please mentor your companies on recruitment - redguava

This recruitment post is currently on HN:<p>~~~~~<p>Growth Hacker for Fast-Growing YC Startup<p>Our mission is to create the world's local commerce API and we need your help.
You'll have real ownership, learn an incredible amount and have a ton of fun doing it.<p>Email us at xxxxx<p>~~~~~<p>What is a growth hacker?  What language/skills are needed for this role?  Is it onsite/offsite?  Where are they located?<p>Hiring great people is integral to the success of a company, I don't think you could put any less effort into your recruitment message than this.<p>I hope YC makes more effort to mentor their companies on recruitment, it would no doubt increase their chances of success.
======
patio11
"Growth hacker" is a term of art, and for the kind of people who they want to
receive email from, it is adequately specific.

~~~
redguava
"Growth hacker" aside, would you put up a recruitment post like this?

